# Penny Had An Episode......



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

SO as badly as I wanted her to keep going seizure free, some of you were in chat when it happened, thank you for being patient with me, i was not hte best company last ngiht. Penny has 3 grand mals last night, I really do HATE this disease, and I think this time might have been my fault as she was off her med schedule due to my own stupidity on going to get food the day before. SO instead of taking her meds at 7am like she usually does, she ate at 10am, the feed store opens at 9am on Sat. I should have known though, she has been acting a bit strange the past few days and I think she a petite mal on friday as the b/f's sis saw her with foam on her mouth, which is usually a sign of a seizure.

I am just venting but wanted to let everyone know that she is ok and back to her "normal" self, lol. I love this girl, so the count starts again, wish us luck for a much longer free streak this time.

Here's the link to the last post:
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/27400-penny-pooh-update.html


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

UGH! It's not your fault and these things happen with this disorder. General had another seizure last week but we found out he is having partial seizure and we are not going to put him on meds yet. Give Penny Hugs and yourself too! This is a difficult thing to deal with and like I told you I went through the same thing with Rogue, I know how you feel! :hug:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I am sorry Tye.. No worries your always good company  I am sorry she had to go thru that yesterday.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

i hope shes feeling better


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

thanks you Lisa and yes I know you have been thru this, I am sorry to hear that General had another but it is nice that they are mild and you do not have to seek meds for it. HUgs

Holly - thank you so much.

Dave - yes she is much better today.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear this.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Im sorry Tye and Penny pooh! Im crossing my fingers for a long time episode free 

I agree with Lisa this is far from your fault.. Things happen you realized your mistake just leave it at that. Buy her a toy or something today, puppies love toys


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

:hug::hug:
Not your fault, Tye. Don't think about the what ifs , should haves, or anything like that because it is what it is, it happened, and the best thing you can do for Penny is to move forward and stay positive. 
Love ya girl. Give Penny kisses and bite her little nose for me. :woof:
:hug:
-Lauren and the White Dog


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Oh, Tye! This so not your fault. It's to your credit of giving her meds that she has been seisure free for what? 8 weeks or longer. That's you. The loving caring you. There is no predicting when a seizure will take place even while on meds. Don't you dare beat yourself up over this incident. Things happen and we can't control them no matter how much we want to. I'm glad she's better and will continue to bring you joy.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm sooo sorry Tye Like everyone has said, its not your fault, but I know where you're coming from when you start to look for reasons why it happened. This is not all negative because she went on a nice stretch and will do so again She is such a sweet looking pup! Try not to sweat it too much, you're on top of things Do you mind telling me what her meds are for this so I can tell my, perhaps, ex-vet about them? Cuda never really got any meds in particular from my d*mn vet.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

aimee235 said:


> I'm sorry to hear this.


Thank you Aimee.



StaffyDaddy said:


> Im sorry Tye and Penny pooh! Im crossing my fingers for a long time episode free
> 
> I agree with Lisa this is far from your fault.. Things happen you realized your mistake just leave it at that. Buy her a toy or something today, puppies love toys


Thanks Oz, hehe she got a new hamburger patty with honey on it for my mistake, so yeah I think it made up for it, lol. 



pitbullmamanatl said:


> :hug::hug:
> Not your fault, Tye. Don't think about the what ifs , should haves, or anything like that because it is what it is, it happened, and the best thing you can do for Penny is to move forward and stay positive.
> Love ya girl. Give Penny kisses and bite her little nose for me. :woof:
> :hug:
> -Lauren and the White Dog


Oh Lauren it is all I do is be positive about it, well anytime she is around, I always beat myself up cause I hate that I can't help her, that I can't make them stop. It hurts me to see her suffer, ya know?? Penny loves the love and says thank you 



rosesandthorns said:


> Oh, Tye! This so not your fault. It's to your credit of giving her meds that she has been seisure free for what? 8 weeks or longer. That's you. The loving caring you. There is no predicting when a seizure will take place even while on meds. Don't you dare beat yourself up over this incident. Things happen and we can't control them no matter how much we want to. I'm glad she's better and will continue to bring you joy.


Oh Loretta, I was in tears and by myself, I always tend to freak out a bit more when I'm alone when this happens, I know she can feel it, and yes she was 10 weeks and 2 days, which is half of her longest strek free period, so yes I must be doing something right, I love her and would never give up on her. Penny told me to tell you she can't wait to see you again  Thanks girl.



Saint Francis said:


> I'm sooo sorry Tye Like everyone has said, its not your fault, but I know where you're coming from when you start to look for reasons why it happened. This is not all negative because she went on a nice stretch and will do so again She is such a sweet looking pup! Try not to sweat it too much, you're on top of things Do you mind telling me what her meds are for this so I can tell my, perhaps, ex-vet about them? Cuda never really got any meds in particular from my d*mn vet.


Thanks so much Christian she really is a good girl and I love her so. Penny is on Phenobarbital as well as Potassium Bromide (KBr) She started out on the Pheno, but she had to have more than 4 in on months or more than 2 a week before he would put her on meds, her first one was on 7-8-08, the next one wasn't til 6 weeks later then 3 days later she had a cluster of 4 and that's when he put her on Pheno, I am sorry Cuda never got the meds he needed, pease tell your vet that the same drugs they use for humans for epilepsy can be given to dogs. Hugs my friend.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Tye, as everyone else already stated.. this is definitely not your fault. I do hope that you realize that. I sure hope she's doing much better today. Give her a scratch behind the ears and a pat on the head for me. Hugs to you and Penny Pooh! Love ya girl!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh yes Bev, I know but I always beat myself up about it. Thanks girl, Penny loves the love.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

you are doing the best you can my friend....don't blame yourself....give Penny a hug for me...xoxo


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aw Tye it's so not your fault. Give little miss pooh bear a big ol hug for me k. Don't feel bad or beat yourself up it wasn't your fault.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you both sooo much, I truely appreciate the words, and Penny loves the love and says thank you.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Crap Tye I'm so sorry to hear about Penny. It scared this bajeezus out of me when Bailey (R.I.P from cancer) had seizures. Now that she's feeling a little better, it's time to restart the clock.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks so much Shana and yes time to restart the clock, I am ok with that though. Penny sends her love.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

rosesandthorns said:


> Oh, Tye! This so not your fault. It's to your credit of giving her meds that she has been seisure free for what? 8 weeks or longer. That's you. The loving caring you. There is no predicting when a seizure will take place even while on meds. Don't you dare beat yourself up over this incident. Things happen and we can't control them no matter how much we want to. I'm glad she's better and will continue to bring you joy.


:goodpost: I was reading your post thinking oh no not Penny Pooh again.I'm so sorry you're having to go through this.But this is definitely not your fault.You're doing everything you can for this beautiful girl (and she is one of the most beautiful gals here,nobody can say different).Don't beat yourself up.She loves you and knows you're doing everything possible for her.
Good luck coming your way with 8 plus more weeks seizure free


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Lisa, I know it's not my fault, but I can't help but beat myself up over it. Ya know? And I do love her, she is a wonderful girl and deserves to not have this happen to her. And Penny says thanks for the compliments and the luck, slobbery ones coming your way. I know we can do this, we have been thru so much, so today we are at 3 days and counting, lol.


----------

